# Tarpon - How?



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Always been a dream to catch me a Tarpon however, don't necessarily want to drive all the way down to FL to catch one - specially now that i see you can do it right here in TX.

I need a few pointers, general info. 

What time of the year do they show up?
In which general areas would you more than likely catch them, far offshore or closer to land?
How to find them?

Will a zebco with 20ld test be ok?


----------



## USAHOG (Apr 21, 2013)

*tarpon*

are you serious? summer, near shore, binoculars look for silver kings jumping or rolling, your zebco may need to be replaced with something a bit tougher. good luck and tight lines!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Hooked 2, landed one. Zebco won't cut it. Both mine were from a kayak. Both came on a standard (Revo) baitcaster lined with braid that I used on redfish. 4.5' tarpon hit a topwater shortly after dawn. I got 2 jumps before it broke my 15# leader. Fish I landed was about 3 feet on a suspending Rapala. Jumped about 10 times. Had 25# leader. Got lucky getting it in. Seen Tarpon a few other times, but couldn't entice a bite. All sighting came between May and August. Fish sighted and hooked in Brazoria county. Haven't seen any this year, but if haven't been out a lot.


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

Call a guide and get on them! Time is running out for this season.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Zebco is plenty, guaranteed to get at least one jump out of them! Just go follow the whalers around and do what they do.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

claudejrc said:


> call a guide and get on them! Time is running out for this season.


x 100000000000


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

I was seriously kidding about the Zebco ;-) I`m sorted on the tackle front was curious however how far out, what to look for but i guess because it such a specialized facet of angling you`re going to need to get a specialist in the field to show you the ropes. I guess i need to see a guide about a fish - can someone be recommended? Sorry i`m new to the country and haven't been following the threads/cycles or info available so i don't really know my way around!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

GeeTee said:


> can someone be recommended? Sorry i`m new to the country and haven't been following the threads/cycles or info available so i don't really know my way around!


Sorry, but seriously? Look two threads down.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

I went to projecttarpon but nowhere does it state anything about a guide service unless i missed it. If you`re it then please send me a pm with your details.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

What I was talking about was two threads down on the 2cool Texas tarpon page. Discussions of guides are common on this forum. Most folks on my board aren't looking for guides.

Not sure why your having problems finding it but for your convenience, the link to the thread is below... It is entitled "Galveston Guide recommendation" - lots there to read. Good luck.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1131290


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

I see now why it seemed like a pretty dumb question from my end - i`ll learn to do a little bit of homework before i go asking about things that already exist. ;-)

thanks for the link


----------



## 24lonestars (Dec 16, 2013)

:brew2:jumped a small one today, freelined 10" mullet, pass cavallo


----------

